# Sexy Gormully & Jeffery Rambler Model 28 Museum Specimen!  TOC Bicycle Porn, Step Right Up!



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 6, 2022)

I purchased this bicycle from an estate auction in Tennessee almost two years ago.  She has never before been in a bicycle collector's hands.  An outstanding time capsule bicycle, completely original paint and parts, not a single thing has been owner modified or added on her!  She is missing the chain guard lacings, the front wheel air valve, and her matched Gormully & Jeffery clincher tires have suffered the ill effects of gravity and age.  Both the rear fender and adjustable chain guard are original painted aluminum.  The lathe spun gutta percha grips have a beautiful wood-grain pattern.

-In the summer if I can get the tires to relax with heat they will massaged back into shape.
-If I can find some original two color matching cord I will replace the chain guard lacing.
-I would love to find an exact tire valve as the one pictured below.
If anyone can assist with the lacing or valve please send me a message.

The Gormully & Jeffery Mfr. Company initial monogram gutta percha tool box maybe the last in existence as I have not been able to locate another in any collections or museums.  That being said, it will be interesting if a Wheelmen says they have a couple sitting in a showcase after I post the bicycle on their Facebook group.  When handled, the box top feels as fragile as an egg.  One push button was corroded to the top when I purchased the bicycle.  After very delicate work I was able to get the button to release.  Inside was the original G & J pump wrapped in a glove leather tool pouch.  See the last photo series for detail pictures.

The only anomalous feature are the G & J rim printings, while both are exactly the same type and patina the stamps are different.  Is this because they found an older batch at the factory and just mixed them in with the newer ones?  Or maybe the front was defective or damage shortly after the bicycle was purchased and replaced in the period?  We will never know but that is the fun forensic research these machine present.  The rear rim has what I am guessing is an older stamp as the last patent date is 1895; the most recent date on the front rim is May 10, 1898.

Does anyone have catalog information and can pin this down to the exact year?  Late 1898/1899?  I appreciate any help and information.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 6, 2022)

Details including a truly rare Gormully & Jeffery gutta percha pump box, G & J rims and a matched pair of their clincher tires.


----------



## comet (Mar 6, 2022)

Amazing. If the pedals didn’t have some wear, I’d say it was never ridden. Maybe never ridden in the rain or left outside. 😮


----------



## MonkeyWrenching (Mar 6, 2022)

Incredible. A unicorn if I ever saw one


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 6, 2022)

Pump box details, the inner box is painted brass.  I would love to figure out what tools are missing from the finely stitched tool organizer.  When I opened this box today it was so exciting!  You could hear something inside; to think I may have been the first person to open the box in 120+ years!  It gave me thoughts about what Howard Carter must have felt when he first entered King Tut's tomb...


----------



## stezell (Mar 6, 2022)

It detailed very nicely Brant, she's definitely stunning! 
Sean


----------



## The classic roll (Mar 6, 2022)

Absolutely amazing paint color combo and details! That’s definitely eye candy. The details I can’t stop looking. Thanks for sharing Brant.


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 6, 2022)

Definetly one of the nicest ladies in the show !
Great buy Brant 

mark


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 6, 2022)

Wow- stunning


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 7, 2022)

What a machine!
Wonderful to see those original accessories in such fantastic condition.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 7, 2022)

From Vol. 9 Pnuematic; Sept.(?) 1898 issue:


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 7, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Details including a truly rare Gormully & Jeffery gutta percha pump box, G & J rims and a matched pair of their clincher tires.
> 
> View attachment 1583750
> 
> ...



What an outstanding original piece of history!!!  Great find!!


----------



## mongeese (Mar 7, 2022)

I think I’m in love for the first time -


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 7, 2022)

One of the prettiest little things I've ever seen - good for you, Brant.


----------



## comet (Mar 7, 2022)

Are you gonna have to move bikes around so this bike has the place of honor? My favorite bike of the moment goes on top of my kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Jollyride (Mar 7, 2022)

Outstanding attention to detail Brant!!!

Congratulations on your purchase, glorious bicycle!


----------



## Waffenrad (Mar 7, 2022)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU FOR SHARING!!!!!!!!!!   "Time capsule" is a term often overused these days, but THIS BIKE TRULY IS ONE!  Just glancing at your wonderful photos transported me back in time like nothing I've recently experienced.  Thanks again, Paul


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 8, 2022)

Brant - Ramblers for 1898 and it shows the little box but on a different tube ( ladies top tube )


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 8, 2022)

corbettclassics said:


> Ramblers for 1898 and it shows the little box but on a different tube ( ladies top tube )



Thanks for the post Bill.  With my model 28 it appears the tool box's abrasion "foot print" reveals it has lived on the seat mast likely from the beginning. 
The below image is from Mark @Rusty McNickel; thank you Mark!  He had the following to say on the bicycle's case: 
"Absolutely stunning 28! This top tube mounted, shaped case was used up to 1897 and offered standard on men's, and women's models. I have seen examples and they were most certainly leather. 1898 saw the introduction of the men's "triangular" bag as standard equipment and the women's now were provided standard a "compact, oblong tool case, new style" which may be the only clue as to the use of a non-leather material. No images of it appear in the 98 catalog. In the 1899 catalog, there is an image of what most certainly appears to be this case but not much fanfare otherwise. I may offer some info that may speak to the rarity of this case. I have a women's Rambler, 1900/34 that I received fairly intact. There was no case but clear wear evidence of one having been mounted in the rear triangle and resting on the fender, under the saddle. I only have the 1900 Paris Expo ABC catalog, not a complete Rambler catalog. Although it is brief, there is not mention of any case being offered whatsoever, so it may have been an add-on. ABC was tightening the belt. So it seems this case may have been offered for just two years."


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 8, 2022)

I would love to share Mark's @Rusty McNickel comments on the grips: 
"The grips offer even more intrigue, I think. The corkaline grips are clearly the material we are most familiar with and ALMOST exclusively mentioned in Rambler's sales material. The lone exception as far as I can see, the 1898 catalog offers on the two Women's models only, "celluloid and cork grips". I see no other year where this non-cork material is mentioned. Offered in 1898 only. Very rare, indeed. 1899 was back to cork only grips."


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 8, 2022)

Brant, Maybe by now obvious to you, I've been asleep on the CABE. I did not see any response to your question so; the 28's were 98-99 issues. With that decoration, this shold be a 98. 99 decorations were a geometric pin. Only the manufacturer tag will reveal for sure. I have seen one 99 Rambler frame with a 98 decoration so go figure. 

If you concede to new chain guard cord, look on etsy for silk braided cord. There's lots. Maybe you could dumb it down a bit somehow. I have seen the cord used on the manufacturer tags for women's bicycles. Not that it's enough but would provide for a good sample.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 8, 2022)

Thanks Mr. @Rusty McNickel!  Per your FB suggestion I have tried to retrieve the build card in the seat mast.  It is there but is at the very bottom and doesn’t want to slide out.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 8, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thanks Mr. @Rusty McNickel!  Per your FB suggestion I have tried to retrieve the build card in the seat mast.  It is there but is at the very bottom and doesn’t want to slide out.  Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 1584692



The tags were sandwiched between two leather plugs or coins which you can see in the photo. I would try to get the top leather out before trying to negotiate by it. The plugs do have a hole in the center. Maybe you could use that hole to your advantage or at least skew the plug to get it out otherwise. I would not try to get the tag past the plug though. There's just not enough space to risk a 125 yo paper product. I have used a wire hanger bent to suit to get the tags out. Maybe you can fix a wood or sheet metal screw to the end of a rod and thread it into the plug center hole. That is my vision of how they were placed originally.

Last resort, pull the bottom bracket. Yeah... I know. But, at least you now know it's in there.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 8, 2022)

Needless to say, this is a delicate process.  Channel your inner surgeon and be patient. If at some point you decide it's not worth the risk, so be it. At least you know it's in there, for posterity.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 8, 2022)

This is what you are dealing with. I used a drywall screw and it threaded into the plug nicely.  Now you just need a thingamajigger to get the screw threaded into the plug should you go that route.
While I'm at it, some nice 125 yo virgin cord on a tag from a 97 model K although your tag string may be of a jute type.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 8, 2022)

This was the basic tool issue for men's bicycles. The only thing missing is the stamped steel multi-tool which is shown in a separate photo. I believe pumps were sold separately.

I have several of the combo spanners, this is the only one of mine that retains nickel. They are fairly easy to come by and there are some that are open end on both. If you do look for one, I suggest the combo as opposed to the open ends. Many of these wrench openings have been spread out, probably from being applied to fasteners they were not intended for (GJ bastardized their head sizes). The box end obviously cannot be spread and there is no application of that size fastener anywhere on the bicycle that requires an open end.

Also be aware that many of these tools, including the screwdriver/wrench combo have been purposely modified to fit larger conventional sized fasteners.

Amazingly, with these three tools, the entire bicycle can be completely disassembled which was GJ's very intention.


----------



## Hardrider (Mar 8, 2022)

great


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 8, 2022)

Brant, regarding the rim stampings, I have an original set of 97 rims displaying the older stamp you have. While I do not have any 98's, I do have 99 and 00's with the newer stamp of yours. There was a change from 97 "rosewood" finish to a 98 "mahogany" finish, the latter being the lighter color. So if the finish is the same on both rims as it appears to be, the difference in the stamp may just be an indiscriminate hiccup in inventory use. Perhaps if the tag is ever retrieved it may reveal an early 98 build when some 97 stock was left unused.
1897



1899



1900


----------



## Nashman (Mar 8, 2022)

Wow...................................


----------



## MikeVittoriano (Mar 11, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Pump box details, the inner box is painted brass.  I would love to figure out what tools are missing from the finely stitched tool organizer.  When I opened this box today it was so exciting!  You could hear something inside; to think I may have been the first person to open the box in 120+ years!  It gave me thoughts about what Howard Carter must have felt when he first entered King Tut's tomb...
> 
> View attachment 1583805
> 
> ...



It's because of beautiful specimens like that why I enjoy bicycle so much


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 13, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thanks Mr. @Rusty McNickel!  Per your FB suggestion I have tried to retrieve the build card in the seat mast.  It is there but is at the very bottom and doesn’t want to slide out.  Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 1584692



a mechanics claw perhaps?


----------



## sbarner (Mar 18, 2022)

If I counted correctly, the front is a 32-spoke wheel and the rear is a 36. I can think of a lot of reasons why the rim stampings might be different, either on purpose or just through inventory management. While shops often stocked undrilled rims, I would bet the manufacturers received them drilled, or had their own drilling setups and the stock of differently drilled rims would not always be 'in-synch'. Ditto for built-up wheels.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 25, 2022)

Tool technology update: I've used this latest modification to retrieve my last Rambler tag. It's a threaded rod with a short hanger wire hook attached. There is much more control of the hook. None of the deflection seen in a hanger wire. And, if you need to move a leather plug, as I did with this one,  there is more control in that too. Still a little risk pulling the tag out past the plug still in the tube, so be careful. I got lucky with this one.







First time seeing a stamped/written combination for the made date. All previous have been hand written, usually in red ink.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 25, 2022)

Brant, were you ever able to pull the leather plug and access the tag? I was thinking a small plastic pipe on a low pressure vacuum hose for the plug.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 31, 2022)

gkeep said:


> Brant, were you ever able to pull the leather plug and access the tag? I was thinking a small plastic pipe on a low pressure vacuum hose for the plug.



No, I haven't gotten around to pulling the plug.  One day!


----------

